# Credit history



## Audrey2 (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi There, 

Does anyone have any advice or recommendations on how I can establish a credit history here in SA? Myself and my South African husband are hoping to take out a bond, and as he's contracting for an overseas company it's not straightforward to take one out in his name. 

My Status:

On a spousal visa
Have a permanent job
Have a bank account (with FNB)
Have tried and been turned down for the following: FNB credit card, Edgars, Woolworths, Game account-cards, CellC contract (i.e. moving my existing contract in my husband's name to myself)

All have rejected me because I "don't have a credit history" - I don't necessarily even want any of the above credit accounts, I just want to start a credit history!! 

Can anyone help?

Many thanks!


----------



## MissGlobal (Aug 4, 2012)

I'd imagine through the usual channels. SA banks will give loans to foreigners so I'm not so sure how important a long credit history really is. I'm about to start this process with FNB actually. I did sit down with ABSA to learn about how to go preparing for a bond. They didn't seem to concerned with credit history since we're from the US. They just wanted us to have the 50 % deposit and proof of our income in the US. I don't know if that helps....

I'll tell you a strange thing - I had ZERO credit history in SA, yet when getting our phone lines set up - I was told I had excellent credit and they waived the required security deposits *LOL*. So I don't know how much umph I put on the credit system here. Also - for cell phone contracts - simply having 3 months of bank statements and a checking account should let you get a cell phone contract. 

I find interest rates here suck so I haven't even bothered to get local credit cards...

Don't know if that helps?


----------



## su8898 (Apr 17, 2013)

Hi
I have a work permit and I easily got an Edgars Account. All I had to do was to submit proof of residence and a payslip. They called and confirmed my employment status with the employer and that was it. Got everything done in 3 days. I used my Edgars account and waited a few months so that I can have a credit record. I have applied for a cellphone contract 2 days ago and is still waiting for the approval.


----------



## Audrey2 (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks Both, 

Appreciate the replied but unfortunately they're not helping me 

I was also quite hopeful about the Edgers account, but when the application was declined, they said that it was because I don't have a credit history. When making the application I was told that they would call my employer but they never did. I guess I might call into the store again and see what the story is...

Same with FNB, despite the fact that I have a current account with them, into which my salary gets paid every month, they won't give me a credit card because I don't have credit history. Am assuming that if they won't give me a credit card, they're not going to give me a loan!

In terms of my CellC account, I had provided all of the documentation (bank statements / salary slips / work contract), as well as a letter from my employer to say that I received a monthly phone allowance which is more than my monthly contract, but still...because I don't have a credit history, they wouldn't transfer the account to my name. 

Finally, in terms of the bond, we actually have more than 50% of the purchase price in cash, but that's still not helping. 

I'm really finding this very frustrating. Does anyone have any other recommendations that aren't mentioned already? 

Really appreciate any other suggestions!

Many thanks.


----------



## MissGlobal (Aug 4, 2012)

I guess we're saying that your situation seems a bit odd. We've been able to open accounts with less documentation and also no credit history....


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Very strange that Edgars turned you down - this is usually the easiest way to starting a credit history.

1. Go to Edgars.
2. Sign up.
3. Buy a thong (or whatever you require/like).
4. Return to the back of the queue.
5. Pay off your account.

Tons of our clients have done this (except with different clothing pieces, depending on the client).


----------



## Audrey2 (Oct 5, 2012)

Haha, thanks LegalMan, appreciate the reply and the purchase suggestion!


----------



## shumifan49 (Sep 18, 2013)

You could try to open a credit account with your husband as guarantor and pay that off. That should create a credit history and should make it easier to open an account.


----------



## Audrey2 (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks shumifan49, I'll try that and see if I get anywhere. Fingers crossed!


----------

